# Starting ALL OVER AGAIN!



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

I made a new thread for this because...

WE GOT ANOTHER DOG! Yaay! 

Well we think we have. At the very least we're fostering a dog for a while! The name the shelter gave him is Pluto and we're probably changing that to Beetle, we think. He's a probable Irish setter border collie mix and weighs between 30-45 pounds. He's such a sweetie and he and Cricket played so nice together! They have him on Pukina puppy chow uke: and we're going to keep him on that until we're sure we are going to keep him. We're so happy! And I'm pretty excited to have a working breed! I can't wait to take him to the sheep farm down the road that lets your dogs herd their sheep and let him go wild. Super fun. Can't wait to work him!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new dog! Has he been trained to herd? If the BC comes out in hm, he will likely have some instincts about herding, but there is also training involved as well. My aussies have plenty of instinct, but with no training on doing it correctly I wouldn't ever let them loose with livestock.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats on the new dog. Surely the people watch them with there sheep.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Just let them out to play and they're both at home now trying to figure each other out. They're mostly just playing super hard. I have a feeling once they chill out they'll be just fine. They're kinda calming down already. Cricket is pretty bark-y which I wish she'd be more quiet cause we're in an apartment. They're taking treats pretty nicely next to each other. The pup needs some work with jumping on people so I'm hoping to start with that soon.

LAWD is this puppy going to take work! He knows sit but pretty much nothing else, not even his name really. Already learned from the previous owner that he hates the crate and he's unfortunately terrible on leash. He had an accident in the house already. He has been drinking a lot of water though. Both of us have decided that as long as we're his foster/potential forever family, we're going to work super hard on those things, since all of them are thing that can be easy fixes as long as he listens..

Also, Cricket cracked a tooth a while ago and we didn't take her into the vet since it didn't seem to be bothering her but it seems like she hasn't been feeling her puppy best since Laynie left. We haven't been sure if it was her being sad since Laynie left or if she hasn't been feeling good. I think we'll take her into the vet soon to see if anything is off with her.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Pluto is calmed down quite a bit today. They both didn't get dinner last night (Cricket's had some diarrhea, she always seems to have diarrhea when her skin condition flares up) and they're playing much calmer today. He's already learned sit and to sit at the door when he goes out, and he's getting better about jumping on people already. We're hoping to put a looot of work into him and at least make him a much better dog for another family, if he doesn't fit with us.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's awesome! I hope he fits with y'all!


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

We do too. He's a pretty big spazzball doofmaster supreme and needs to learn the concept of personal space, which I have NO idea to do. He seems to be calming down a lot though so hopefully he'll be good. I'm hoping he doesn't run Cricket ragged. She has to be whooped back into shape, though. She's gotten a little soft since it got cold. She'll definitely be going up to 21 ounces if they continue to play this hard every day.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Richter is bouncing off the walls with this cold weather. We have so much snow it is hard to walk anywhere.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Unless Cricket perks up soon he's definitely just going to be a foster. We really like him but he's a super crazy puppy and if we leave him in his crate for more than like three hours Cricket just cant take his onslaught.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, Border collies can be way to much at times.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, Cricket is WAY over him. We are too, to be honest. He's been getting aggressive with Arne and he bit me yesterday. Didn't break skin but it bruised. If he was going to be our only dog we could definitely take him but we just don't have the time to invest in him to make him a puppy we could all live with.. I just hate for him to have to go back to the shelter...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Herding breeds can be a whole different ball game. Definitely need lots of time, training and a job.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, if it was just a behavior problem or just an energy problem, it'd be a different story but I just dont think we have time to manage both right now.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh my god I'm so over this dog... He's been getting super aggressive over everything. I gave him dinner in a puzzle feeder and then sat on the bed and he was so aggressive over his food he would snarl at me whenever i moved on the bed. I wasn't even looking at him. He's also been trying to bite Arne when he's been trying to get him in his crate, and tonight he tried to bite me and almost succeeded. He's going back tomorrow.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, that's too bad. Don't forget to tell them that at the shelter. He's going to take some work.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, I made a foster journal to give to them. I used to volunteer all the time at the humane society in Indy so I know what they like to get back from fosters. It's so much more peaceful without him. Cricket is pretty bored though, however much she was tired of him I think she still enjoyed the company.


----------

